# A new problem



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, Toby's IBS has been pretty controlled recently. He's only had one incident and that was when I accidentally left his probiotic at my moms house on accident and he missed two meals with it. The Wholistic Pet Digest All has changed his life for the better. 

However, now he has begun regurgitating food. It looks like undigested food and happens right after he eats. It's happened a few times over the past week or so. He's never done it before. He also seems almost like he's vomiting in his mouth, like it comes up and he swallows it. Any ideas what could be causing these symptoms? I would prefer to look at holistic options before I run to the vet who will likely prescribe meds. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Ash!! I used to use that brand too and I loved it until Lola started throwing up all the time. I have since stopped using it and she stopped throwing up. I can ask my friend Leslie at woof life for an alternative. She suggested a few to me a long time ago bc she heard complaints with that brand as far as the probiotics and vomiting but I can't remember now!! I can call her after work for u. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Ash!! I used to use that brand too and I loved it until Lola started throwing up all the time. I have since stopped using it and she stopped throwing up. I can ask my friend Leslie at woof life for an alternative. She suggested a few to me a long time ago bc she heard complaints with that brand as far as the probiotics and vomiting but I can't remember now!! I can call her after work for u.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be great! I'm terrified to take him off because his IBS is under control - I would LOVE alternatives! Thanks so much!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Ash!! I used to use that brand too and I loved it until Lola started throwing up all the time. I have since stopped using it and she stopped throwing up. I can ask my friend Leslie at woof life for an alternative. She suggested a few to me a long time ago bc she heard complaints with that brand as far as the probiotics and vomiting but I can't remember now!! I can call her after work for u.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really? I have used it for a couple of years without issues? Wow sorry Ashley I have never heard this. Maybe something in it is bothering him. Any idea on what caused it with Lola? 

Can you try stopping it and using greek yogurt to see if it help?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> Really? I have used it for a couple of years without issues? Wow sorry Ashley I have never heard this. Maybe something in it is bothering him. Any idea on what caused it with Lola?
> 
> Can you try stopping it and using greek yogurt to see if it help?


I did plain Greek yogurt before and it gave him the runs terribly. I haven't heard of any problems with this brand either, from word of mouth or reviews. And he's doing so well overall on it. I don't even know if the probiotics are causing this. I'm just so worried and looking for potential alternatives. My poor boy has been through so much. Just when he was feeling better, this starts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know a ton about holistic options for this, but maybe you could change to a different type of probiotic and see of that helps?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it possible he's just eating his food too fast?? I'm not too familiar with probiotics; but I know that sometimes just feeding food in smaller portions (basically just like giving a couple treats at a time til the meal is gone) can help. It makes it a little more time consuming but could help!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> Is it possible he's just eating his food too fast?? I'm not too familiar with probiotics; but I know that sometimes just feeding food in smaller portions (basically just like giving a couple treats at a time til the meal is gone) can help. It makes it a little more time consuming but could help!!


Hmmm I never thought about that. Ever since he had his retained baby teeth pulled he eats much faster than he ever did. That makes sense. I'm going to try this first I think. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I hope you get it figured out and he starts to feel better soon! Poor guy. 

You know, I've noticed Odie doing the thing where it seems like she's going to throw up but doesn't. I'm going to mention it the next time we're at the vet to see what they say.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG does that with fish. She gags then eats it lol


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok sorry for taking forever, work was crazy. she said to use mercola probiotics instead and see how that goes. She also said raw food is a better choice but I wouldn't switch if it's not something u wanna do. Let me know what happens if u try it. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ok sorry for taking forever, work was crazy. she said to use mercola probiotics instead and see how that goes. She also said raw food is a better choice but I wouldn't switch if it's not something u wanna do. Let me know what happens if u try it. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't do raw, unfortunately. Thanks for another brand. I appreciate it. I'm going to try a few other suggestions and if they don't work I will change. I just don't want to change it unless I have no choice. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Just wanted to say that I hope you get it figured out and he starts to feel better soon! Poor guy.
> 
> You know, I've noticed Odie doing the thing where it seems like she's going to throw up but doesn't. I'm going to mention it the next time we're at the vet to see what they say.


Would you let me know what your vet says. My vet was also considering acid reflux. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I can't do raw, unfortunately. Thanks for another brand. I appreciate it. I'm going to try a few other suggestions and if they don't work I will change. I just don't want to change it unless I have no choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


She said it's the bromelain in there that can cause the vomiting. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Would you let me know what your vet says. My vet was also considering acid reflux.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, I will let you know. I'm hoping to make her an appointment for sometime during the next couple of months to discuss titers. Now that you mention acid reflux, it really seems like it could be something like that. Sometimes she does it when she's getting really playful and energetic.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It actually really does sound like acid reflux. If that is what this is, it can cause irritation to the esophagus which can be healed up by taking medication like Prilosec. (I think dogs can take that, but don't quote me on it.) I know you don't want to jump to taking meds, but it is a thought if some things you try don't work.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am just seeing this tonight...hope Toby is feeling better...slippery elm is very good for digestive upsets in dogs...I never used it with Bella as she required more heavy duty meds to help her but some of the members whose dogs were not as ill as Bella used it with good results


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I read that enzymes could cause acid reflex on some dogs. Thats why I haven't tried the digest all. You should go with something without that possible some with no dairy seems like Toby is senstive to it cause you mentioned him not handling yogurt. I having to feeing them without it is a little hard as many don't even mention it. I found a brand called Nusentia probiotics I need to order it to see how my girls do with it. Otherwise I will have to go with these Dog Digestive Aids: Proviable Paste and Capsules|DrsFosterSmith.com


----------

